# Rockwell Sonicrafter Does a Great Job



## Workbench_Warrior (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey Eric I considered buy it as well but then the Craftsman was on sale for $99.00 It is battery operated instead but I love it, does a great job. We will have to compare notes several months down the road and see how they hold up!


----------



## JerrySats (Jul 7, 2008)

Great review thanks for posting it . Is it a pain to change the blades out ?

Joe I hope you do a review on that Craftsman cordless version .


----------



## lensman (Dec 13, 2009)

I just rec. my Rockwell SonicCrafter…anxious to get to use it…on my Wishing Well Projects, and etc…bought the basic SonicCrafter came with numerous bits..will be posting my review of this soon..


----------



## lensman (Dec 13, 2009)

I was able to try out my new(Rockwell SonicCrafte)r on a section of( 5/8-(6 ply) Outside Plywood that I bought at Lowe's last week in making my Shadows..(Wood is high)..that is another subject for another time ha..

Well after installing the Rockwell wood/metal cutter to the Sonic Crafter…and wearing my safety glasses…securing the plywood…

I started in..well it work ok…it was not as fast as using my Skill Scrool Saw..but did work..as it is advertised

I'm sure fellow Wood Workers..it would work faster if it did not have to cut such a thick piece of wood…but it did..cut it…it did leave burn marks on the wood it cut..but that I is expected…

Now to be fair on my review..I have not as of yet had to use it other than cutting this particular wood ..but did use the sander as well..it worked good real good..no issue at all with that area of use

Head's Up on Safety..(I would strongly suggest that you un-plug the unit from the socket when you change cutting blades…the switch is very senative and can easy to move to the on pos…if you do not un plug it.

The noise is acceptable…but could be a bother if one had to use it for continue time…ear defenders are a blessing…if you have them..

Bottom Line…is use this tool with one thing in mind…(It can not do or replace all your tools)
Jerry Hesperia, Ca.


----------



## jerome (Jan 7, 2010)

Bought this tool after reading quite a few decent reviews. I have been pretty pleased with it so far. Read about several people saying the blades come loose after a few seconds of turning it on, but I didn't have any trouble. I just made sure the blade was seated properly, and secured the screw until snug. The blade changing can be a little slow, but I really didn't find myself needing to change blades a lot.

I purchased the 39-piece set. It also comes with an adapter so you can mount other brands of attachments. Says it will fit Dremel, Fein, and Bosch parts. Has a nice soft case for the tool with a small plasitc hard case inside for all the attachments.

My recent use was trimming a plank floor square along a floor joist. My circular saw couldn't reach all the way to the end. My new tool was perfect for the job! Matter of fact I couldn't think of another tool that would of worked well except maybe a hammer and chisel. $139.00 and it has already paid for itself in my book.

I give it a 4 out of 5 stars…good buy so far.


----------



## frankrizzo (May 12, 2010)

I have the Rockwell Soniccrafter in my opinion it does a fair job . The most distrubing part of using it iis the way you have to attach the blades by using the screw. At times the screw has a way to over tighten itself and eventally I think the threads will wear out .


----------



## PennStateMountainMan (Apr 26, 2010)

Just purchased the sonicrafter and look forward to plunge cutting door jams for our new carpet. I'll put it through the test when I cut my hardwood floors straight I hope to meet the carpet. I'll have it Friday so I will post something when I am done testing it out. Like the reviews so far…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review


----------

